# DVD-Audiostream --> MP3 oder WAV



## Gottox (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo!
Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit einen Audiostream einer DVD in WAV(/MP3) zu konvertieren? So das ich mir meine Musik DVDs auch unterwegs Hören kann


----------



## pReya (24. Februar 2003)

Jo, interesseirt mich auch wie man den geaamten Ton einer DVD extrahieren kann...


----------



## Gottox (24. Februar 2003)

Ich hab schonmal ausprobiert die DVD laufen zu lassen und nebenher mit den Win-Audiorecorder aufzunehmen... Grauslich hört sich das an...


----------



## joedalton (24. Juni 2003)

Erst mal einen schönen Tag zusammen,

also, zunächst muss man die betreffenden Titel/Kapitel rippen.
Ich empfehle da SmartRipper (Mal auf http://www.vcdhelp.com vorbei schauen, da gibt es weitere Tutorials und Links zu den Programmen, oder bei Google danach suchen). Die nachfolgenden Hinweise gelten für v2.25, wie es bei neueren Versionen aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
Unter der Registerkarte Stream Processing kann man auswählen, welche Streams der DVD überhaupt gerippt werden sollen. Hier also nur den gewünschten Audio Stream anklicken und anschließend rippen.
Dann die vob-Datei mit DVD2AVI öffnen und unter dem Menüpunkt Audio
noch ein paar kleine Einstellungen vornehmen: Vor Dolby Digital/Decode
und MPEG Audio/Demux sollte jeweils ein Häkchen sein. Anschließend auf File/Save Project klicken und irgendwo speichern, dabei wird der Audio Stream als 48kHz Wav-Datei (sofern unter Audio nicht 48kHz--> 44,1kHz ausgewählt wurde) in das gleiche Verzeichnis geschrieben.
Es kann durchaus sein, dass es auch einfacher geht, aber so sollte es eigentlich funktionieren, wenn nicht einfach noch einmal das genaue Problem posten.

MfG Joe


----------

